
Show HN: Accomplsh – the simplest todo list manager - cezarfloroiu
https://accomplsh.com/
======
cezarfloroiu
Hey - I built this for myself to manage my daily tasks and decided to open
access to everyone. It's super basic, it doesn't require any authentication
and works from any browser (all data is stored locally). If you find it
useful, let me know, if I see interest I'll invest more time into adding more
features.

